

Poachers kill one of the world's largest elephants in Kenya - adamnemecek
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/kenya/10899944/Poachers-kill-one-of-the-worlds-largest-elephants-in-Kenya.html

======
dang
This is awful, but not a good story for HN: the phenomenon is neither
interesting nor new, and the article doesn't offer insight.

